# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  مشکل فونت های فارسی با کلاس mpdf هنگام تبدیل html به pdf

## faeze.vk

سلام دوستان
من از کلاس mpdf برای تبدیل html به pdf استفاده می کنم
فونت های zar و titr رو به کلاس اضافه کردم ولی با اینکه فونت ها رو میشناسه 
خیلی بهم ریخته میشه و انگار یک سری حروف رو نمی شناسه
ممنون میشم اگر کسی می تونه کمکی بکنه

1.png

----------

